# Cattle Tag advice?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What brand of Cattle Ear Tags do you recommend? Is a tag with numbers on both sides better for the slightly higher cost? TIA


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes by all means. Are these for calves or cows you keep? I am freeze branding my cows this fall. Two sided sure helps when you want to make note of a certain one cause they always keep turning when you just about see the number out in the pasture. The cows will have number branded as well as the V bar brand this fall. Martin


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We like Z tags. Not too expensive and they hardly ever fall out.


----------



## Sherman Farms (Feb 21, 2012)

I second the Z tags. We have factory numbers on our cows and use the blanks on our calves so we can tell what calf belongs to which cow without having to look at a piece of paper.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

3x on z tags. 
Aflex Is good too


----------

